# US to pay Iran $1.7 bn in debt and interest???? WTF?????



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

WTF? You can't make this crap up? The US to pay even more money to Iran on top of the frozen accounts of $150 B?

US to pay Iran $1.7 bn in debt and interest: Kerry


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Remember; Sunnis and Shi'ites come together when it comes to destroying non-Muslims.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sounds like that's the price to pay when the Navy loses a few men ................................. Plus Obamazz has a excuse now support the Muslims over there ...................................


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Remember this is Obama's administration. Anything to further the enemies agenda, he is for it. Like the lies he told about the last two released from Gitmo.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kind of an interesting and perverted twist. We pay for our enemies to further develop their missile and nuclear capability. Yea....he made such a great deal. The real scary thing is he has a year left, a total lack of respect for the constitution or the American people and it's way of life, and no accountability at all to the voting public. Prepare one and all, he will do more harm in the last year then the first 7.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

so people who hate America gets tons of money / aids / Obama's famous lips to kiss the @$$ of our enemies 
I wonder if i can fine a way to get benefits from this and get Obama to kiss the my butt and same time take a selfie of him doing it


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama gave them free range to have all the nukes they want, gave them cash and gave them back some real bad guys. And he has the nerve to call it a deal. He has pulled it off he has made Iran the number one threat in the middle east.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I wish I could say I'm surprised. We'll probably hear the government will be shipping our nukes over there in a couple weeks.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I wonder what the rate of interest is??????


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Slippy said:


> WTF? You can't make this crap up? The US to pay even more money to Iran on top of the frozen accounts of $150 B?
> 
> US to pay Iran $1.7 bn in debt and interest: Kerry


In reality that interest is woefully small compared to actual interest that would have been accumulated as well as inflation.

I think the OP just thinks the US shouldn't be giving Iran anything back. In a way this like having people in jail, you take their money, when they get out you give it back to them.

Just taking the money or resources is a form of financial piracy not something that people with good values engage in, that is a criminal practice.

In fact Iran didn't do anything to America within that period of time. I can't see how Iran would keep any of that money accessible, I would think they are going to move that out as soon as possible.

The US technically isn't at war with Iran, and the sanctions are lifted. Did you miss the whole past few years of negotiations that are finally being implemented to lift the sanctions. You are still operating as though Iran is enemy, well in fact officially it isn't. They worked out a deal to manage Iran's nuclear program. The first uranium shipments already left Iran for Russia.

You may not like Iran but much like you can't just take someones money you don't like, that is what a bully does, neither can the US and be respected internationally. It is suppose to be the worlds policeman not the worlds bully.

There is little doubt that your hate of Iran is likely fueled by the fact that it is an Islamic state, and little more.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What difference does it make. Just borrow a few billion more from China and add it to the debt and unfounded obligations that we never can pay back anyway. Approximately $220 Trillion. The 20 trillion figure is a lie.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

In a world with a strong America (parallel universe perhaps) Iran would be sending us a fruit basket along with a note that read: Thank you for not turning us into a parking lot.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> What difference does it make. Just borrow a few billion more from China and add it to the debt and unfounded obligations that we never can pay back anyway. Approximately $220 Trillion. The 20 trillion figure is a lie.


The $20 Trillion is minus the unfunded Long Term Liabilities that any other company in the US that uses GAAP (Generally Accepted Accounting Principles). Long Term Liabilities must show up on the Balance Sheet of Public Held or Privately Held Corporations but the Feds get to bypass this? BS!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think we should pay them in pork. and then tell them they owe us 10 billion for putting up with their whinny panzy asses


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You don't think they are giving Obummer those terrorists for free do ya? They must be pricey by the dozen.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> In reality that interest is woefully small compared to actual interest that would have been accumulated as well as inflation.
> 
> I think the OP just thinks the US shouldn't be giving Iran anything back. In a way this like having people in jail, you take their money, when they get out you give it back to them.
> 
> ...


Hey Will2,

You are one FUBAR'd thing.

Slip


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Come on bro. Don't you know that the price point for semtex and explosive formed penetrator IED's has dropped? How are they going to make a living in the terrorist industry without a little income bump FROM THE PEOPLE THEY ARE KILLING?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Hey Will2,
> 
> You are one FUBAR'd thing.
> 
> Slip


I would like to say he has a convoluted, backwards train of thought, but his train derailed some time ago.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Giving aid and comfort to the enemy, returning frozen assets in compliance with international law, or politicians compromising again? Arguments can be made for all viewpoints. The world is never black or white, I guess.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Iran might not try to make a nuclear bomb but nuclear material will be sold or giving to terrorists then claim it was stolen or some crap like that
I have such a huge urge to kick Kerry so hard in the nuts that I'll make him 1 foot taller and the past 5 generations back in his blood line will say ' OUCH MY BALLS!!!!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps this may have something to do with it. Iran Orders Oil Output Boost, UAE Sees Market "harm"


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

They are going to Crush the House of Saud with oil pricing in the toilet. Gasoline under $1 coming soon.....


----------

